
Show HN: Share-link – expiring links for file sharing - targonca
https://github.com/tzahola/share-link
======
targonca
After getting fed up with my Synology NAS, I've moved to a custom build
running Debian. The only thing missing was a convenient way for one-off
file/folder sharing.

This was my weekend project, maybe others will find it useful too.

